# One for my daughter



## juteck (Jun 21, 2009)

I made this for my 12-yr old daughter after she showed interest in some fountain pens I made for her aunt. My daughter is a lefty, and writes with the pen near vertical, so I don't know how well she'll adapt to a fountain pen, so I made this as a convertible rollerball -- the spring is glued in the finial with a silicone glue. She picked the blank for this one.






The photo is out of focus at the nib end, but the colors look pretty close on my monitor. One day I'll set up something better, and maybe actually read my camera manual.....

As always, comments / critiques are welcome.


----------



## soccer2010 (Jun 21, 2009)

that is a classy looking pen ... where is the blank from?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 21, 2009)

Great looking !Just gotta love them at that age wanting a F/P. She's gonna make all her classmates jealous. Pivate reserve makes a Quick dry ink thats great for us lefties.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice pen!  I'll bet she is proud.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 21, 2009)

That is a great looking pen and I am sure she will be well pleased with it. You brought out a great pattern for the pen.


----------



## CSue (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful FP!  I'm sure she is really going to enjoy every minute of it!  There are a lot of great calligraphers who are "lefties."


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 21, 2009)

Very very nice!


----------



## artme (Jun 22, 2009)

I can see one very happy daughter!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 22, 2009)

Great pen, bet she loves it.


----------



## juteck (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments. She's been after me for a long time to make her a pen. Now that she has one, I expect shel'll be just like my wife, and start collecting them when I'm not looking. :wink:



soccer2010 said:


> that is a classy looking pen ... where is the blank from?


 
I'm pretty sure this blank came from Woodcraft, or maybe Klingspors - likely woodcraft. I'm lucky with a Woodcraft, Klingspors, Harbor Freight, Northern Tool, and Wholesale Tool within about 20 miles of where I work.




OKLAHOMAN said:


> Great looking !Just gotta love them at that age wanting a F/P. She's gonna make all her classmates jealous. Pivate reserve makes a Quick dry ink thats great for us lefties.


 
She's already complained about the ink we bought her -- it was a Private Reserve cartridge - some purple color - but not a fast enough drying ink. We bought cartridges because she was going to be flying with it, and I didn't want to test the theory on leaking fountain pens during flight. I'm a lefty too, and I find that PR ebony green is fast enough for my writing style. What colors have you found to be the fastest drying inks from PR?


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 22, 2009)

That is enough to turn a lefty into a righty!! she'll love it, Amos


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 23, 2009)

juteck said:


> I made this for my 12-yr old daughter after she showed interest in some fountain pens I made for her aunt......


 
Seems to me like you might have missed an opportunitry here.
 
At 12., she is old enougbh to learn how to make her own pens.  Imagine how proud she would be to use a pen she crafted for herself!!


----------



## juteck (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes -- it's definitely on her list of things to do now, and mine too --- she also showed interest in making one for herself. After she gets home from her summer vacation visiting her grandparents, we will definitely tackle that one, probably a ballpoint. I'm thinking a 7mm streamline instead of a slimline. any other ideas on a good "first" kit?



Randy_ said:


> Seems to me like you might have missed an opportunitry here.
> 
> At 12., she is old enougbh to learn how to make her own pens. Imagine how proud she would be to use a pen she crafted for herself!!


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm kinda partial to the Sierra click kit.  Only one barrel and not so many parts to assemble.  Seems like a good starter kit for a kid or even an adult.
 
I agree that a slimline would not be my first choice or my second, or my third.....  Only reason you might consider a SL would be if she has really small hands and a thin pen would be more comfortable for her to use.


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 23, 2009)

It's great to have your child share your interests 
Nice job on the pen


----------

